# Is it just me?



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Me and 3 friends that hunt different areas in SW Ohio havent seen any of the usual numbers of tree rats this year.Any one else noticed this?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope. They're high up in the trees. Which are still real thick.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm seeing double digit numbers every trip, mostly Brown or Highland county, with a pair of trips in Clermont
In my area they have cut most of the shagbarks and have moved on to the pignuts and oaks.
Alot of walnuts and a few are starting to cut them.
What county are you hunting ?
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Look up squirrel migration. While not living in your area of the state it does happen. I live in southern Holmes county and most all of nut trees are just packed full of nuts. More squirrel food then they could ever eat or store. We had tree rats everywhere. 6 weeks ago they just disappeared. Where they went is anyones guess. Last Sunday they started showing up again. That's the second time that's s happened in the last 8 years. 
Just something to think about.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thick as flies in my area (central). Thought the population had maxed out last year, but even more this time around. With the plentiful hickories & other mast, they'll be plenty next year too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

We're more north (Bedford) and we had big groups of red & fox squirrels. I mean, lots of 'em.
They all disappeared about 3 weeks ago. I mean, not one squirrel! I think the long dry spell made them relocate. We have a creek back in the woods about 400 feet away. Just started seeing a few the last few days. We're in a secluded wooded lot with no hunting. Never seen it before, kinda creepy. Even noticed most song birds have been scarce too. ?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I walked back in the woods last night to swap trail cam cards in the light rain ; should have taken the rifle with me as the squirrels were everywhere. Did have my .22 pistol & got one, but had 4 of them sitting , barking at me while a was swapping out cards. Out of range for the pistol, but easy shot for the rifle. Guessing in the 45 minutes I was out that I saw at least 10. Ones on ground were all hitting the acorns hard.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Slipped out after the snow, sleet, rain Saturday morning & got 5 in under an hour. They were literally everywhere, hitting the remaining hickories on the ground as well as acorns & didn't seem too concerned when the .22 rang out. Strange thing though, all 5 I took were females (2 old, 3 youngins). I don't remember ever getting all of one sex before like that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I only go in Sept, and me and my boys had trouble finding any sort of concentration this year. But we had an unbelievable hickory nut crop. Every tree was loaded and squirrels were spread out all over the farm. Most years there's a handful of trees that produce most of the nuts, making squirrels easier to find.


----------

